# Adjusting draw length using draw stops



## Pellethuntr (Aug 13, 2013)

Adjusting the draw length with your draw stop changes where the cam stops rotating. If you are adjusting shorter you will be stopping the cam short of full rotation and you will notice less let off. Vice versa for adjusting it longer.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

With a elite type bow with the slotted limb stops I don't see how you could justify not at least trying. You will be able to feel the differences in your valley and how the bow rolls over into a short or longer valley while feeling slightly different draw lengths. You can also put the bow in a draw board and see how much actual draw length the bow changes as you move the draw stops. 

You always have the choice of twisting the bow strings and cables to alter things and changing mods but that stuff is way more time invested.


----------



## "TheBlindArcher" (Jan 27, 2015)

Caution you don't go so far as to lock up the cams at full draw


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Bows being different....Going for full let off is okay on some bows and models and a nasty situation for other bows (as noted as above - lock up at full draw).
Lock up isn't supposed to happen with the Legend series of Pearson cams.

Chuck, if your Pearson, you can place shims on the limbs where the stops hit. This allows you to shorten draw length without messing with the stops. Here, you can find what you like for draw length and see how much it effects the valley. So going from 85% (Pearson) down to right next to the bow taking off if you blink or taking off (not good). 
Got a micrometer or dial indicator? Use tape that you gage or some stick-on whatever. I used super soft stick-on foam (had handy) and built up layer by layer. It doesn't take a whole lot to change a whole lot. Like .025" shim can feel like a "inch" short on draw length.

Left my "shims" in place and shot my bow for a while to see if all was well (holding, shooting). 

Of course, with Pearson "tabs" out in the open you put the bow in the draw board and use a feeler gauge between the cable and tab. Get what you want and set the draw stop.....


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks all.
Appreciate what you suggested, Sonny.
I did move the draw stops. I find I hold much better but that's not reflected yet in the groups I shot.
Sonny, I moved that draw stop 4.5 to 4 and it did feel like I'd move it a bunch.


----------

